# THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY! Stats: - Preacher



## Preacher (Jan 3, 2003)

*THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY! 170lbs, 19%BF - Preacher*

Week one:

BW: 170lbs
BF (Tanita): 19%
Picture 

Skinfolds (will follow after measurements):

Chest:
Tri:
Subscap:
SI:
Ab:
Leg:
Axilla:

Measurements:

Belly (about the only place I store fat  ):


Weekly Comments:


----------



## Preacher (Jan 9, 2003)

My sincere apologies for not following up properly on this thread:
During the last 4 days, I've lost a lot of water (VERY bad case of diarrhea) 
and I'm still waiting till my system is stable again.

I'm currently looking furiously for callipers (not easy in a fries-nation such as Belgium) so I can post my measurements.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update? 

DP


----------

